# Question About Bay Photo Protective Coatings



## Replytoken (Jan 31, 2017)

I am working on a display of five 20" square flower images that I had wanted to print on metal, but the budget presented to me did not quite cover the costs.  However, Bay Photo currently has a 40% off large prints sale that allows me to print (and mount) these images within an acceptable budget.  The display relies on the bold colors of the flowers (hence the desire to originally print on metal for that glossy look) and I am trying to pick both a paper surface and appropriate coating for the images.  While I could print on glossy paper, I would like to have the images coated for an additional layer of protection (especially from fingerprints), and I am not sure that glossy paper and a glossy coating wouldn't be too much.  My thought was to print on Lustre paper, a paper that I often use, and then have a glossy coat or laminate applied to the image.  After reading a bit on the web, it sounds like lamination may not be ideal, but that a spray coating should be fine.  Has anybody had experience with Bay Photo's spray coatings on their prints?  Any wisdom/experience would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------

